# En dirección a/ En dirección al



## Ricardo Tavares

Yo pensaba que lo correcto sería respetar el género de la palabra siguiente para complementar la expresión "en dirección a/al". Por ejemplo, si es en dirección a Europa (y como Europa es femenino), entonces lo correcto sería "en dirección a Europa". En cambio, cuando la próxima palabra es masculina, como por ejemplo Oriente Medio, entonces lo correcto sería "En dirección al Oriente Medio". Sin embrago, leí un artículo en un periódico de Chile que dice:
"_Es un gran avance para conocer la migración del hombre primitivo *a* Oriente Medio y luego *a* Europa._"

? Estaría mal escribir en este contexto "al Oriente Medio" ?

Gracias.


----------



## ceballos

Suena fatal, sería sin artículo por tanto "a Oriente Medio"


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

ceballos said:


> Suena fatal, sería sin artículo por tanto "a Oriente Medio"



Entonces, yo estaba equivocado. Gracias.


----------



## coolbrowne

Para ser preciso, en este tu ejemplo, el género de *Europa* no tiene importancia porque _no hay_ artículo 





Ricardo Tavares said:


> ... como Europa es femenino), entonces lo correcto sería "en dirección *a* Europa".


Con artículo (definido) sería "en dirección *a la* Europa"

Sin embargo, se queda major sin artículo


----------



## litelchau

Efectivamente, la expresión es "en dirección a". Después puede venir un sustantivo con artículo o sin él, masculino o femenino, eso es indiferente. Lo que ocurre es que si el artículo es masculino singular, se contrae con la preposición ("al"):

En dirección a Europa.
En dirección a Oriente Medio.
En dirección a la casa.
En dirección al monte.
En dirección a los montes.


----------



## Mangato

El uso de la preposición + artículo presenta diferencias.

En España: decimos voy *a* (mi) casa
En algunos países de América dicen siempre: voy *a la* casa (mía)

Ambas construcciones son correctas, es cuestión de costubre

Pero el género, masculino o femenino nada tiene que ver con el uso del artículo. Fíjate que en español *a *es siempre preposición.

Se suele usar artículo determinado cuando nos dirijimos a nombres comunes, voy a la iglesia, voy al campo, voy a la fiesta; y prescindimos del artículo ante nombres propios y verbos. Voy a París, voy a comer, etc.
Pero creo que no existe una regla fija . Decimos voy a misa y voy a la iglesia.

En ocasiones oirás _se fué a La Paz_, o  _se va_ _a La Guayra_. Esto está motivado porque el artículo forma parte del nombre propio.

Saludos, 

Mangato


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

ok. Gracias. Voy a poner en mi trabajo "En dirección a Oriente Medio". Sin embargo, luego de leer las explicaciones, sigo con en la duda, puesto que:
"La Europa es un continente que...."
"El Oriente Medio es una región del planeta que ..."

Según afirma Litelchau:
"...Después puede venir un sustantivo con artículo o sin él, masculino o femenino, eso es indiferente. *Lo que ocurre es que si el artículo es masculino singular, se contrae con la preposición ("al"):*

En dirección a Europa.
En dirección a Oriente Medio.
En dirección a la casa.
En dirección *al *monte.
En dirección a los montes."

Como el artículo de Oriente Medio es "el" (masculino) entonces débese contraer la preposición "a" con el artículo "el", quedando "al". En consecuencia, debería ser lo correcto "En dirección al Oriente Medio". Pero todos dicen que es "En dirección a Oriente Medio", lo que me hace regresar a la duda inicial...


----------



## Mangato

Ricardo Tavares said:


> ok. Gracias. Voy a poner en mi trabajo "En dirección a Oriente Medio". Sin embargo, luego de leer las explicaciones, sigo con en la duda, puesto que:
> "La Europa es un continente que...."
> "El Oriente Medio es una región del planeta que ..."
> 
> Según afirma Litelchau:
> "...Después puede venir un sustantivo con artículo o sin él, masculino o femenino, eso es indiferente. *Lo que ocurre es que si el artículo es masculino singular, se contrae con la preposición ("al"):*
> 
> En dirección a Europa.
> En dirección a Oriente Medio.
> En dirección a la casa.
> En dirección *al *monte.
> En dirección a los montes."
> 
> Como el artículo de Oriente Medio es "el" (masculino) entonces débese contraer la preposición "a" con el artículo "el", quedando "al". En consecuencia, debería ser lo correcto "En dirección al Oriente Medio". Pero todos dicen que es "En dirección a Oriente Medio", lo que me hace regresar a la duda inicial...


 
La Europa en español no se dice. Sin embargo El Oriente Medio o El Lejano Oriente si se usan frecuentemente.  _LLegó del lejano  oriente.  O se fue rumbo al  oriente próximo._

Mi opinión es que si utilizas estos  nombres como referencias geográficas (con minúscula) se escribe con artículo. Si los identificas como regiones políticas (Mayúsculas) prescinde del artículo.


----------



## litelchau

Oriente Medio y Oriente Próximo rara vez llevan artículo. Lejano Oriente, por contra, sí suele llevarlo. Así que dirás:
 En dirección a Oriente Medio.
En dirección al Lejano Oriente.


----------



## Outsider

A propósito, em vez de "en dirección a" também pode dizer "hacia".


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> A propósito, em vez de "en dirección a" também pode dizer "hacia".


Sim, eu sei, Out, obrigado. Mas, é que fiquei com a pulga atrás da orelha com esta dúvida e queria uma resposta para o caso dela aparecer outra vez em minha vida...
Valeu !
E obrigado também aos demais, que me ajudaram bastante.


----------



## coolbrowne

Desculpe *Ricardo* mas, em atenção aos demais foreiros (mas que _desculpa mais esfarrapada_ )





Ricardo Tavares said:


> .,..queria uma resposta para o caso *dela* aparecer outra vez em minha vida...


Não vale fazer a contração aqui. Deve ser
...para o caso *de ela* aparecer ...​Até mais ver... (the devil is in the details...)
--------------------------------------------
Só no dia seguinte que me dei conta: deixei de justificar (perdoem a mancada ).

A razão é que "*de*" não se refere simplesmente a "*ela*" mas à expressão "*ela aparecer*", ou seja, o elemento principal é "*aparecer*", o qual é modificado por "*ela*".


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

coolbrowne said:


> Desculpe *Ricardo* mas, em atenção aos demais foreiros (mas que _desculpa mais esfarrapada_ )   (você achou isso ??) Não vale fazer a contração aqui. Deve ser
> ...para o caso *de ela* aparecer ...
> 
> Dããã, não pode é ??? isso eu realmente não sabia (não foi  descuido, foi ignorância mesmo. Como disse o ditado, vivendo e aprendendo...). Obrigado.
> ​Até mais ver... (the devil is in the details...) and God too, of course !!  He is everywhere...



Valeu !


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Ricardo Tavares said:


> ok. Gracias. Voy a poner en mi trabajo "En dirección a Oriente Medio". Sin embargo, luego de leer las explicaciones, sigo con en la duda, puesto que:
> "La Europa es un continente que...."
> "El Oriente Medio es una región del planeta que ..."
> 
> Según afirma Litelchau:
> "...Después puede venir un sustantivo con artículo o sin él, masculino o femenino, eso es indiferente. *Lo que ocurre es que si el artículo es masculino singular, se contrae con la preposición ("al"):*
> 
> En dirección a Europa.
> En dirección a Oriente Medio.
> En dirección a la casa.
> En dirección *al *monte.
> En dirección a los montes."
> 
> Como el artículo de Oriente Medio es "el" (masculino) entonces débese contraer la preposición "a" con el artículo "el", quedando "al". En consecuencia, debería ser lo correcto "En dirección al Oriente Medio". Pero todos dicen que es "En dirección a Oriente Medio", lo que me hace regresar a la duda inicial...


 
Ainda com dúvida?
 
Vejamos um exemplo:
 
_En dirección a India           _ Sem artículo
_En dirección a Oriente Medio_ Sem artículo
 
_En dirección a *la* India_ Artículo feminino
_En dirección *al* Oriente Medio_ Artículo masculino
 
Como já disseram outros, é melhor sem artículo no seu caso.  
 
Abraços.


----------

